# A netbook.. Which one?



## IronManForever (Oct 14, 2008)

Guys. I am looking for a netbook. Umm... To be precise my dad needs it but I'll inherit it eventually (in a matter of weeks). 

I am thinking of;

*Lenovo Ideapad S9/S10*
The only bad thing about it is a small 3-Cell battery but the it wont actually be used off the mains much. Just a replacement-lappy as I call it. It will run Linux; so I wouldnt want to pay for pre-installed Windows.
What's your view?
Is is available in major cities(Kotkata?)? Websites/Reviews say its should be available.
S10 => Rs 16,900
S9   => Rs 14,900

ASUS EEEPC 1000H 160G is a bit expensive for my purposes. Any other EEE PCs ? I don't know about other models.

Dell Inspiron Mini?
Acer Aspire One? Don't know about them at all. 

_Kindly note that I did NOT post in the dedicated Laptop thread purposefulle. Its highly unmaintained with less moderation, more questions and hardly any replies. _

ADDED: 
Oh! and yeah BUDGET. Of course; as I'm aiming for models like S10 and as EEEPC 1000H is tab expensive; My budget is from 18,000-20,000.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 17, 2008)

BUMP!! Are we running short of advisors?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 23, 2008)

Helloo000oooo000ooO? Nobody?  I am surprised. Am I looking dumb to bump it as if I am selling something in Bazaar Sub-Forum?


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 23, 2008)

As of now Lenovo Ideapad S10 is the most VFM netbook . Whrere are you getting it so cheap. here in delhi it is priced @ 25 grand.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ Oh. Is it THAT expensive? Because most pre-release news quoted the price I am telling. Is it because of USD getting stronger? USd hasnt got that strong.. And the netbook aint that great feature-wise to cost such a price... WTF??


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 24, 2008)

For your budget you'll get the eeepc with the 80 or 120 gb hard disk (not ssd) and intel atom processor. I checked the price here two weeks back

Even I am interested in the prices of other eeepcs. I never got any replies for a dell enquiry thread I started


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2008)

The Linux version of the Aspire One is 20k.
I guess you could look into that. 

Although i dont understand why people would buy netbooks with low processing power and extremely tiny screens for so much, when they get laptops with much better configs for a couple of thousand extra.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 24, 2008)

ray|raven said:
			
		

> Although i dont understand why people would buy netbooks with low processing power and extremely tiny screens for so much, when they get laptops with much better configs for a couple of thousand extra.


Well, actually, I always wanted a netbook kinda device. It is much much more portable; I can carry it in a small bag, take it with me to classes, use one hand to handle it, take it with me to that coffee shop and check out a couple of mails during the process; or post a message on the forum. All those above things I want to do are easier with a netbook. And its not always processing power that counts. 
Apart from that; a *netbook* will be almost a one-time investment. It will work well for its purpose i.e surfing the net for a long time to come. 



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> For your budget you'll get the eeepc with the 80 or 120 gb hard disk (not ssd) and intel atom processor. I checked the price here two weeks back
> 
> Even I am interested in the prices of other eeepcs. I never got any replies for a dell enquiry thread I started


Where do you find an EEEPC for that cheap price? Its the 8.9 inch one I guess?  Any website...?

BTW do we get the *Dell Inspiron Mini* here?


----------



## aritrap (Oct 24, 2008)

The Acer Aspire One is the best in ur budget. It has way more VFM than Lenovo S10/S9. By the way, exactly where did u see the Lenovo S10/S9 priced so low? Just a few weeks ago on www.tech2.com, i saw the news about their official launch. There it was mentioned that the Lenovo S9 will start retailing for Rs.21.9k. So buying the Acer Aspire One with Linux is a far better proposition. If u want, u can install XP later. *OFF TOPIC:* Are u from Kolkata?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 24, 2008)

Buying a subnotebook above 19K, even if its just a one time investment, usually makes little sense when you can buy much stronger laptops for the same price.

Why don't you look at some of the sub 15K 7" subnotebooks ?

And if surfing is the only thing you do, you might as well get a HCL MyLeap for 12.5K


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 24, 2008)

if buying a netbook extend yr budget and go for asus eee 1000H its one of the perfect netbook out there nothing beats it...otherwise get a laptop


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Buying a subnotebook above 19K, even if its just a one time investment, usually makes little sense when you can buy much stronger laptops for the same price



Portability


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ I second that. Are YOU looking for one too? BTW for me HDD instead of SSD doesnt make much difference as I wont be tossing it around. 



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> if buying a netbook extend yr budget and go for asus eee 1000H its one of the perfect netbook out there nothing beats it...otherwise get a laptop


 Its 25k I believe. That is expensive. Id buy a proper notebook for that.



> And if surfing is the only thing you do, you might as well get a HCL MyLeap for 12.5K


Looks are also a priority. I dont wanna look like a 9-yr old while carrying it around. In fact, its just a rebranded Intel Classmate original. BTW is it JUST 12.5 k? Thats for the 2GB SSD model I believe. Though yeah, at 1k or so more you get a 30GB HDD. 



			
				aritrap said:
			
		

> The Acer Aspire One is the best in ur budget. It has way more VFM than Lenovo S10/S9. By the way, exactly where did u see the Lenovo S10/S9 priced so low? Just a few weeks ago on www.tech2.com, i saw the news about their official launch. There it was mentioned that the Lenovo S9 will start retailing for Rs.21.9k. So buying the Acer Aspire One with Linux is a far better proposition. If u want, u can install XP later. OFF TOPIC: Are u from Kolkata?


I never saw it priced so low. The figures I am telling were the EXACT pre-release indications at numerous websites.
Can you give me more details about the *Features and Price of the Acer Aspire One*?
And no, I am not from Kolkata. In fact I am not from India. I'm from Nepal.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 24, 2008)

^^
Current offer will get you 1000H, festival freebies like printer worth 2K, tata indicom plug and surf worth 2.2K all for 25.5 K, I am still waiting for my freebies 

just get it dude, i am sure you will love its design and 4.5 hours+ battery life 
some other features:
its trackpad is awesome has several multitouch features this one is great satisfaction.
draft n, bluetooth, camera, mic, card reader makes it a complete netbook ... all others are incomplete


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ Oh..  Thanks. I am impressed.  

Some queries..

1. Did you buy it offline/online? Some places where one can buy it offline with the freebies in your city?
2. If online, can you provide a link? 
3. I wanna know about freebies. What brand is the printer? 
4. Wont it come any cheaper IF I do not want the freebies? 
5. Did it cost the same without freebies intially?
6. Does the tata Indicom Plug to Surf work with other RUIM cards?
7. And, what is the HDD capacity of yours, 160GB?

Also, offers on any other Asus EEE-PC? I need Wifi b/g, Bluetooth, Camera, Mic, Card Reader... I dont need 160GB HDD, 80GB will do. And 10inch not needed, the 8.9 inchers will do.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 24, 2008)

Acer build quality is not very good. That's why I am a little hesitant. I had an Aspire 5002 NWLMI. It was fine for one and a half year. I then decided to sell it as taking it to college everyday on a motorcycle was a pain. My student who bought it from me wasn't so lucky. Speakers failed in 21 days, and dvd drive in six months. He must be cursing his luck, and I too felt bad.

I am thinking of a netbook as it is something I can slip into my sling bag, and carry *inside* my raincoat. That's a requirement here in Mangalore


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 24, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Oh..  Thanks. I am impressed.
> 
> Some queries..
> 
> ...



1. Offline nehru Place 
3. printer is maybe lexmark or canon i am not sure the dealer isn't even... i will let you know once i get it
4. currently it is not available without the offer
5. it cost was 24K w/o offer
6. Tata indicom will work with tata telecom only..not sure
7. 80 GB it has 6 cell battery i preferred it over 160 GB 4 cell model

Build quality is excellent... feels sturdy and noiseless operation

actually there is another model 1000HA which is not available here which is 1000H minus draft n, bluetooth should be cheaper around 20K but its not available... you can wait for this one if you want.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the same netbook you just mentioned was available for 20k two weeks back, without any bundled offers offcourse.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 24, 2008)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Acer build quality is not very good. That's why I am a little hesitant. I had an Aspire 5002 NWLMI. It was fine for one and a half year. I then decided to sell it as taking it to college everyday on a motorcycle was a pain. My student who bought it from me wasn't so lucky. Speakers failed in 21 days, and dvd drive in six months. He must be cursing his luck, and I too felt bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of a netbook as it is something I can slip into my sling bag, and carry inside my raincoat. That's a requirement here in Mangalore


Yeah. You are right about Acer Build quality. I would therefore prefer ones like Asus/Dell/MSI..



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> 1. Offline nehru Place
> 3. printer is maybe lexmark or canon i am not sure the dealer isn't even... i will let you know once i get it
> 4. currently it is not available without the offer
> 5. it cost was 24K w/o offer
> ...


Thanx. So you have no idea about where/when 1000HA model will be available? Though I do have a bluetooth dongle, I wouldnt want to carry it around. 
Is 1000HA a six-cell model?  I dont think so.

And, 1 question. How reliable are the Nehru Place sellers in general, and from whom you bought? I mean they give good prices, and dont fool noobs; huh?



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I think the same netbook you just mentioned was available for 20k two weeks back, without any bundled offers offcourse.


The 80 GB 1000HA model? Six-cell?


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^
i bought from here 	
SPIRAL Systems & Networks
011 2629 2660


but you said before you are from Nepal ??

1000HA is supposed to be six cell but you never know.. to keep up with competition they can make it 4 cell.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 24, 2008)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> but you said before you are from Nepal ??


Oh, I have contacts. Not the eye-ones, though.  
If it is cheaper in Delhi; I have no problem in getting one from there through one of my contacts. Thank you anyways.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 25, 2008)

Also the freebies will take 1-15 days to arrive after you have purchased the netbook.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ No intrest in thsoe freebies at all. Will buy it for cheaper w/o the freebies.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2008)

Just checked
EEEPC 1000H

Intel Atom processor
160 GB hard disk
1 GB RAM
Genuine XP
1.3 MP webcam
Bluetooth
Wifi
6-cell battery? mentioned as 4600 mAH

Rs 26000/-

No freebies

I have a chart here but the specs don't tally with what I saw. This may be because the chart is two months old.
*www.mediafire.com/?gv12cxmz222


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 25, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> .....
> 
> BTW do we get the *Dell Inspiron Mini* here?


 
now you can get it from Dell resellers here.


_


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes^

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-9?c=in&l=en&s=gen


----------



## Pravas (Oct 25, 2008)

I need a laptop for animation purpose

Must Requirements

Intel Core 2 duo above 2GHZ
2Gb Ram
256 or 512 mb card

Budget 50K


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 26, 2008)

@ Pravas.. Not to rude dude but for the normal laptops, you should have posred in th 	Dedicated Laptop discussion thread that we have inside Mobile Monsters. OR you could have created a separate thread. This one is for netbook/UMPC query.

@ NucleusKore. What abt the 80GB model? Also, we can later replace the HDD by an aftermarket SSD?

@Digital_Dude. What price should I get theDellMini offline with taxes?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2008)

No idea IronManForever


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 26, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Just checked
> EEEPC 1000H
> 
> Intel Atom processor
> ...


looks good. would make for a nice internet + music + movie device, esp the 160GB HDD.

any idea if xandros edition is available ? at what price ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey look what I found, an official comparison list, you can visit the pages of variou smodels directly from here.

*eeepc.asus.com/in/ComparisonChart.htm


----------



## aritrap (Oct 27, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Yes^
> 
> *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-9?c=in&l=en&s=gen




the link u provided, is it of the Dell India website or the international Website of Dell?
Is the Dell Mini 9 available with any reseller in India? If yes then what is its cost? Is Dell not selling the Mini 9 online?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2008)

aritrap said:


> the link u provided, is it of the Dell India website or the international Website of Dell?



Dell India



aritrap said:


> Is the Dell Mini 9 available with any reseller in India? If yes then what is its cost? Is Dell not selling the Mini 9 online?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100269

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------

